# Siren 17 or O'Day Daysailer II?



## ptroost (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to look at a couple boats this weekend and wanted opinions on a Siren 17 versus an O'Day Daysailer II. I mainly sail in Vineyard Haven harbor and Nantucket and Vineyard sounds, so it's coastal ocean. It's normal to have 2 foot seas, and windspeeds tend to be "almost dead" or "honking"

I need a boat 17 feet or less due to the space I have to store it. Here are the criteria I'm looking for:

1) Dry: My wife doesn't want to get wet at all! The drier the ride, the better

2) Safe: I'm an experienced dinghy sailer who was sailed everything from a windsurfer to a sunfish to a Mercury to windrider trimarans. That said, I'll be sailing with my wife and younger kids and defininitely don't want to sink and want low capsize risk.

3) Fun: I have a couple Windrider 10 trimarans, which are fun, but don't offer much performance, they have a very conservative rig. I'd like something that's going to move a little bit while not being scary for the kids.

4) Easy to rig: I had a Windrider 17 and the setup/breakdown time at the boat ramp was about 50 minutes if I really ran everything like a well-oiled machine. If I can go from trailer to water in 30 minutes or less, that would be great.

5) Easy to single-hand: I single hand a lot, and I enjoy it!

Given those criteria, what do people think about a Siren 17 versus a 16 foot O'Day Daysailer II assuming comparable condition, equipment, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## Mormandeus (Jun 25, 2011)

If your talking family sailing with a dry wife go for the Siren. The O'day is sportier but the siren has more freeboard and an actual small cabin instead of just a cuddy. Not sure on rig times but rigging is simple on both.

Fair winds


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

The Day Sailer will be a better-performing boat for you, a dinghy sailor. But it's low-freeboard, so kinda wet in a breezy chop.

DS = Miata convertible

S17= Jeep Liberty

Personally, I'd take the Miata. But it's you *and* your wife, so...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Siren.


----------



## tom_beckstedt (Feb 25, 2012)

Dido


----------



## priceless9192 (Oct 29, 2011)

ptroost, i have an earlier model of the daysailer for sale, it is a very dry ride and i have tried my hardest to capsize but no luck. please check out my ad
1970 O'day 17 Daysailer
i would love to sell it to a person from sailnet and i am willing to bend slightly in price. thanks


----------



## PenobscotBaySailor (Mar 15, 2010)

We have a Siren 17 on Sebago Lake, Me. Easy to rig, ( we drop and reset the mast underway to clear a bridge), dry sail, decent to windward. But... remember to check the board! Board down, self-righting... board up, not so much... ;-)


----------

